# Sdcard Slot Failing? R/w Switching Often To R/o ... Or Rom Issue? [Cm4Dx-Gb 111019 / Over .605 Ota From .602 Sbf]



## Barney Stinson (Oct 25, 2011)

'Cannot write to SDCard' type errors are increasing in frequency. Until recently I had only associated the behavior while the mapping app Waze was running. The SVOX TTS would stop talking in the other map app and switch to bings and bongs.

The card shows as mounted, and I can browse files on it. Using Root Explorer I toggle R/O back to R/W.

First I thought my class10 SDcard was failing. So I replaced it. I am not a heavy media user. I take the occasional photo to feed to my contact provider.

Now many applications hiccup or freeze the phone and I suspect the SDcard switching to R/W. Taking screenshots sometimes fails with 'null' errors. After switching SDcard back to R/W all is well again... sometimes for the rest of the day sometimes only for a few minutes or seconds.

I have send logcats to a number of developers. In the red are java i/o errors, but those are likely after R/O manifests.

I don't have a 'free' VZW upgrade, and I don't pay insurance extortion (not ok receiving refurbished electronics).

If I were more knowledgeable I would have written a bash script for cron (cron4phone) to check if sdcard is R/O then set to R/W... every three minutes or so? Unless there is a better solution? [buying a new phone is not an option]

*Please, may I have a bash savvy volunteer?*

I suspect many other people perceive this as sdcard failure.

rrrrg


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

i have no clue what could be wrong, and you have probably done my next statement a few time, but you could always back up all your apps and wipe everything then re-flash, always works when im having problems...or try a different rom.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

If your sdcard is registering as r/o I'd find it more likely to be a software issue. Failing sdcards do manifest symptoms in a myriad of ways, however typically they simply stop registering and throw errors along the lines of it not even having an sd card. Have you tried reflashing your Rom? If so might I suggest sbf'ing and then reflashing again. That would help rule out a few demons.

This could be caused by the sd card, but its reverting of state is a little odd. It shouldN't even have the option to go r/o.... I would try the above two after backing things up. Then try it out, fresh, without restoring anything from said back up first.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW


----------



## Growler48 (Sep 23, 2011)

Did you just install the Class 10 SD card or have you already been using it? I installed a Class 10 and my phone would not write to it - read only. I ended up going down to a Class 4 and all is well (wish it were faster, though).


----------

